# عيد سيدة الأيقونـة العجائبيـة (يوم 27 نوفمبر)



## الأخت مايا (27 نوفمبر 2009)

عيد سيدة الأيقونـة العجائبيـة (يوم 27 نوفمبر)

وهو عيد تذكاري. ففـى عام 1830 ظهرت العذراء مريم لراهبة مبتدئة من راهبات "أخوات الرحـمة للقديس منصور دى بول" بفرنسا اسمها كاترين لابوريـه Catherine  Laboure وهى واقفة على الكرة الأرضيـة وتدوس بقدميهـا الحيـّة ويدهـا ممتدة لأسفل ويخرج منها أشعة مضيئـة وكان مكتوبـا أسفل الكرة بكتابة ذهبيـة هذه الكلمات:"يا مريـم، يا من حبلت بلا خطيئة صلّي لأجلنا نحن الـملتجئين إليكِ". ولقد طلبت منهـا العذراء أن تعـمل أيقونـة عليها صورة العذراء من جهة والجهة الأخرى عليها صليب وحرف M فوق قلبين واحد ليسوع ومحاط بإكليل الشوك والآخر لمريم ومغروس بداخله سيف. وفـى عام 1832 بدأ فـى نشر هذه الأيقونـة التى أُطلق عليهـا الأيقونـة العجائبية لـما قد صنعتـه من العديد من الـمعجزات وخاصـة ان منطقة باريس كان بهـا وباء الكوليرا الذى أطاح بأكثر من 000و20 فى أقل من شهر واحد ، ولكن كل من حمل تلك الأيقونـة لـم يـمت. ولقد إنتشر سر تلك الأيقونـة العجائبيـة فى كل أنحاء العالـم فكل من يحملهـا بإيـمان ويكرّم مريـم العذراء ينال شفاعـة العذراء وحمايتهـا.​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام لام النور الدائمة البتولية 

السلام للتي ولدت لنا النور الحقيقي اللة الكلمة 

مرسي كتير الك اختنا علي الموضوع الرائع 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اها دي من اكتر الصور اللي بحبها للعدرا
شوفت صور زيها علي النت بس من غير القلوب والكلام
بصي شبه دي








شفاعة ام النور تكون معانا كلنا
ميرسي ليكي كتير
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## الأخت مايا (27 نوفمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *السلام لام النور الدائمة البتولية
> 
> السلام للتي ولدت لنا النور الحقيقي اللة الكلمة
> 
> ...



شكرا كتير لمرورك

سلام الرب بقلبك


----------



## الأخت مايا (27 نوفمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> اها دي من اكتر الصور اللي بحبها للعدرا
> شوفت صور زيها علي النت بس من غير القلوب والكلام
> بصي شبه دي
> 
> ...



شكرا لمرورك الله يباركك


----------



## zezza (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بركة صلوات كاملة الطهر و البتولية تكون مع جميعنا 
شكرا كتييييييير اختنا مايا على الموضوع و معلوماته الحلوة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## ارووجة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شفاعة ام النور فلتكن معنا
موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## الأخت مايا (27 نوفمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> بركة صلوات كاملة الطهر و البتولية تكون مع جميعنا
> شكرا كتييييييير اختنا مايا على الموضوع و معلوماته الحلوة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك



الشكرلك واتمنى من العذراء ان تحميك


----------



## الأخت مايا (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> شفاعة ام النور فلتكن معنا
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك اختي



ويبارك الك  كمان


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اعطانا والدته الكلية القداسة.

 هذا عطاؤه لنا. فهي فرحنا واملنا.

وهي امنا بحسب الروح وهي قريبة

 منا بالطبيعة بحسب الجسد كانسان

 وكل نفس مسيحية تنشدّ اليها بحب

كل الشكر الك اخت مايا

سلام المسيح بقلبك...


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام لك يا مريم


شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا

والمميز

وكعلومات رائعه ... أول مره أعرفها


أم النور تكون  معاكم​*


----------



## الأخت مايا (28 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اعطانا والدته الكلية القداسة.
> 
> هذا عطاؤه لنا. فهي فرحنا واملنا.
> 
> ...



شكرا لمرورك كليمو سلام اللارب يسوع معك ايضا


----------



## الأخت مايا (28 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *السلام لك يا مريم
> 
> 
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
> ...





كل الشكر لدعائك المميز  

الله يباركك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بركه صلوات البتول تكون معانا اجمعين

موضوع رائع جداااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اختنا مايا

 على المعجزة الحلوة دى

بركات العدرا ام النور تكون معكى*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> بركه صلوات البتول تكون معانا اجمعين
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> ...





كل الشكر لمرورك الكريم سلام المسيح معك دائما


----------



## الأخت مايا (30 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *شكرا اختنا مايا
> 
> على المعجزة الحلوة دى
> 
> بركات العدرا ام النور تكون معكى*​



الشكر هو لك ولمرورك العطر

سلام الرب يسوع معك دائما وابدا


----------

